# MONTRES FRANÇAISES ? REVUES & PHOTOS



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*MONTRES FRANÇAISES • REVUES & PHOTOS*

Bonjour à tous, amis francophones&#8230;

À l'occasion d'une séance-photos du jour, je me suis dit qu'un sujet regroupant mes montres "françaises" (dans une large acception du terme) serait le bienvenu.










"Mach 2000" LED
LIP MACH 2000 LED










"Type A"
LIP "TYPE A"










'Style' LCD
https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/lip-style-%95-lcd-864344.html










Diverses (montres d'abonnement)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/bunch-modern-lips-276882.html










"Master Elements"
https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yema-ymhf0103-master-elements-454438.html










"Meangraf"
https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yema-meangraf-889760.html










"OR"
https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/vintage-gold-plated-yema-835178.html










"Sous-Marine"
https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yema-sousmarine-300m-ymhf-0303-a-376252.html










"UFO"
https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yema-ufo-889230.html



















"Chenonceau"
https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yonger-bresson-%95-chenonceau-1349897.html










"Diderot 11"
https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yonger-bresson-diderot-393900.html










"Diderot 16"
https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yonger-bresson-8316-diderot-line-506240.html










"Dumas"
https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yonger-bresson-dumas-ybh8327-621203.html










"Lavalière"
https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yonger-bresson-lavali%E8re-ybh8348-947954.html










Chronographe quartz (années 80)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yonger-bresson-vd54-chronograph-525886.html










*N'hésitez pas à présenter les vôtres dans ce sujet, si vous en possédez* ;-)


----------



## Leopal (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: MONTRES FRANÇAISES • REVUES & PHOTOS*

Il manquait quand même la plus belle....


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: MONTRES FRANÇAISES • REVUES & PHOTOS*



Leopal said:


> Il manquait quand même la plus belle....
> 
> View attachment 5246866


Ah c'est sûr :-d

Mais je ne présentais que celles en ma possession ;-)


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: MONTRES FRANÇAISES • REVUES & PHOTOS*

Superbe collection Reno!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: MONTRES FRANÇAISES • REVUES & PHOTOS*



Uhrmensch said:


> Superbe collection Reno!


Merci beaucoup, Uhrmensch


----------



## Pro5513 (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: MONTRES FRANÇAISES • REVUES & PHOTOS*

Clyda diver sur bracelet tropic style Lezard all made in France


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: MONTRES FRANÇAISES • REVUES & PHOTOS*



Pro5513 said:


> Clyda diver sur bracelet tropic style Lezard all made in France


Jolie :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: MONTRES FRANÇAISES • REVUES & PHOTOS*

Une mise à jour, avec les deux dernières de chez










"*CHEVERNY*"










Revue : YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346

Photos : https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yonger-bresson-cheverny-%95-ybh-8346-a-2809506.html

"*PYRATE*"










Revue : YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350

Photos : https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yonger-bresson-pyrate-%95-ybh-8350-a-2809514.html


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: MONTRES FRANÇAISES • REVUES & PHOTOS*

Une mise à jour avec la







"*MONCEAU*"






https://www.watchuseek.com/f474/yonger-bresson-monceau-%95-ybh-8335-a-3686594.html


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: MONTRES FRANÇAISES • REVUES & PHOTOS*

Mises à jour, plus ou moins récentes :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f474/yonger-bresson-chinon-ybh-8357-a-3815418.html















https://www.watchuseek.com/f474/yonger-bresson-saumur-8525-a-4912363.html















https://www.watchuseek.com/f474/yonger-bresson-flaubert-8318-a-4912359.html


----------

